# Sure am learning a lot on this site.



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I joined this site back in March but didn't look at it much over the summer. I have been coming back now a few times and I am learning quite a bit from all of you. Like some on this site I have not been a dedicated PH but have killed a few coyotes. I want to get into this and so I really enjoy all of the commentary. I also am not good with the computer so I don't know how to send any of you friend messages or anything. Heck it took me a couple of days to get two pictures up on the site. So I just wanted to say thanks to all of you guys, and hello!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad you decided to get more involved hfs. Welcome.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad to have you on here! I've learned a ton myself. Couldn't ask for a better group of people than those already out here on PT.

Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

same here learned alot so far!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes everyone seems very friendly. By the way, I have posted this before, but my wife is from Texas and for the 18 years that we have been married everyday she talks about moving back to Texas. I love it down there and if it weren't for having a business here I would be there. May still happen some day so if it does I will be looking for some good places to hunt and some good folks to hunt with. I currently live in the foothills of the Sierras so I hunt the high country quite a bit. Would love to hunt that dessert out in west Texas some day.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad your here hfs you can learn alot from some of these oldtimers


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you could join us HFS. You can send PM's (private messages )by clicking where it says private messages at the top in the dark red header then 'send new message" then type in who you want to send it to, then a title, then your message. You will know when you have a message waiting for you when the notification bar (next to your screen name ) above in the header bar on the right side is lit up. It will also tell you if there is more than 1 waiting. You can also (I believe in settings) choose if you want a notification alert sent to your private email. Just for practice I will send you a private message.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You can also click a users username right from within these posts and it will give you the option to send a private message


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

HFS Glad you could join us again Stick in here Loads of Info, Nice Elk and Buck in your pics. Great to have ya! Stay with the computer you will use it like a pro before long!


----------

